# Rd 2 Game 6: Heat @ Pacers (5/24 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, May 24, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Miami's going down.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't believe we are rocking a Battier/Turiaf front court to go up against David West and Hibbert...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> @ESPNSteinLine
> 
> NBA announces that Miami's Udonis Haslem suspended for Game 6 and Dexter Pittman suspended for three games





> @WindhorstESPN
> 
> The Pacers' Tyler Hansbrough had his foul upgraded to a flagrant-2 but was not suspended.


...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So the foul by Hansbrough should have gotten him kicked out of the game, but doesnt get him suspended for the next game, and UD does?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I blame Steve Kerr for UD's suspension. Thats bullshit.

Hansborough should be suspended also if that is the case.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonna need JJ to step up and hit shots. He's the next "big" that we have been using for a few minute spurts. That is unless we roll Juwan's corpse out there for a few minutes. 


Sucks that UD finally showed signs of life and now has to sit.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> I blame Steve Kerr for UD's suspension. Thats bullshit.
> 
> Hansborough should be suspended also if that is the case.


As do I. I don't think Hansbrough and Haslem could both have just gotten fines and that been the end of it, but Kerr campaigned during the game and then Chuck took up the standard after the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please :spo:...no Juwan...my eyes cant take it.

All it means is likely more Battier and Bron at the 4. Maybe Mike Miller's corpse will show up.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron's gonna score 50. I would really love to end the Pacers on their own floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Philly beat Boston to force a game 7 on Saturday, so if the Heat can win tomorrow, they'd get 3 days off. That would be big.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^No doubt Spo is in his hotel room, looking in the mirror going through different buzz words to reflect that. 

:spo: _Finish...Urgency...Respect...Concise...Relentless...Professional..._

Wade knee issues...Intrasquad fight with Wade...UD one game suspension...'06 flashbacks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> As do I. I don't think Hansbrough and Haslem could both have just gotten fines and that been the end of it, but Kerr campaigned during the game and then Chuck took up the standard after the game.


Not to mention wussy-ass Greeny on Mike and Mike the next morning campaigning hard for UD's suspension. Both he and Golic wanted Pitt out the entire playoffs. All the talking heads wanted UD's head.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ira brought up a good point: The refs do their job and assess a F-2 to Hansbrough and he's ejected, giving UD has no chance to retaliate. Just our luck. Screwed by referee incompetence by new and creative ways.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Even if ge doesn't play, the lazy Knicks reject will be in uniform today.... My prophesy in back in play....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't know why Indy has been sticking with Paul George on Wade. I think any Heat fan can tell you that Wade struggles the most with tiny, quick guards defending him (he has said it himself over the years).

Right now the Pacers aren't getting anything out of George on offense with him using all his abilities to try and chase Wade around.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Who are you talking about? Pittman? Knicks reject?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Adam said:


> I don't know why Indy has been sticking with Paul George on Wade. I think any Heat fan can tell you that Wade struggles the most with tiny, quick guards defending him (he has said it himself over the years).
> 
> Right now the Pacers aren't getting anything out of George on offense with him using all his abilities to try and chase Wade around.


sssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> sssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> I don't know why Indy has been sticking with Paul George on Wade. I think any Heat fan can tell you that Wade struggles the most with tiny, quick guards defending him (he has said it himself over the years).
> 
> Right now the Pacers aren't getting anything out of George on offense with him using all his abilities to try and chase Wade around.


Yeah, he used to hate when the smaller guards like Lindsay Hunter would guard him. But I think his evolved post game makes teams more unwilling to try to put smaller players on him.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> Who are you talking about? Pittman? Knicks reject?


....Curry....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, he used to hate when the smaller guards like Lindsay Hunter would guard him. But I think his evolved post game makes teams more unwilling to try to put smaller players on him.


True, but I think George Hill could hold his ground in the post. I don't know why Barbosa keeps ending up on him. They should be hiding Barbosa on Battier or Miller. If it was Don Nelson, they would be hiding Barbosa on Joel (and it would easily work :laugh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smithian said:


> Even if ge doesn't play, the lazy Knicks reject will be in uniform today.... My prophesy in back in play....


Incredible gif choice, sir.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

With the pacers new sense of urgency after Bird calling them out and playing in a elimination game AT home, i see them winning this one. Haslems loss did not help at all. Were coming back for a game 7. I hope im wrong.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah I have a feeling we're gonna get blown out. Not sure why.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I have absolutely no idea which Heat team shows up. This team is so hard to figure out.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron and Wade want to finish this now. We will win, I expect another Legendary performance from Lebron.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Keys to Win: 

1. "Rebounds = Rings"
*Game 1: Heat +7, win by 9*
Game 2: Pacers +10, lose by 3
Game 3: Pacers +16, lose by 19
*Game 4: Heat +11, win by 8
Game 5: Heat +14, win by 32*

2. Play Fast
*Game 1: Heat 18-12 fast break points*
Game 2: Pacers 13-6
Game 3: 8-8
*Game 4: Heat 16-14
Game 5: Heat 22-2*

3. Who do the Zebras Like?
*Game 1: Pacers +9 PF*
Game 2: Heat +3
Game 3: Heat +1
*Game 4: Pacers +4
Game 5: Pacers +1*

4. Big Two
*Game 1: 61 pts*
Game 2: 52 pts
Game 3: 47 pts
*Game 4: 70 pts
Game 5: 58 pts*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Terrel Harris and Bosh will be inactive tonight. That means, Eddy Curry is active tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

So I think last game or the previous game, I talked about the Power Hour tradition for this year's playoffs. I fired it up at 6, and then realized about 45 minutes in, that it was a 8:00 tip.

I guess it's a Power Two Hour tonight...

might not make it to halftime


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm ill, really tired, and have a bad feeling about this game, but I'll give the 1st half a shot. If we go down big, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice layin by James


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad feeling.

Yep.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Slow start. What's new.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Guess the game 5 start was an aberration.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Saw this coming. Need to whether the storm here early.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta make the switch to Joel already.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Typical start.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Back to stupid basketball. Lol. Like i said, game 7 at our house mext game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offense is woeful right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> I don't know why Indy has been sticking with Paul George on Wade. I think any Heat fan can tell you that Wade struggles the most with tiny, quick guards defending him (he has said it himself over the years).
> 
> Right now the Pacers aren't getting anything out of George on offense with him using all his abilities to try and chase Wade around.


I've said this for years, as exemplified by Wade tearing up Josh Howard and struggling against Devin Harris. Same with Tayshawn Prince vs. Lindsay Hunter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Strong by LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

West is killing Shane now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was pretty Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

West isd getting the ball way too easy right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pacers not missing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rebounds....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: and 1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So Shaq like ft...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice find by Mario to Wade

Wade still cant consistently make free throws to save his life


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: for the dunk!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Someone not named Wade or James needs to step up. Those two can combine for 60 or so, but if noone else scores we're screwed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They're outrebounding us 8 to 1...

Team that wins the boards, wins the game so far this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller has to give us something tonight. Anything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too easy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing hate Hansborough.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

These refs are joking.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller 33333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller with a 3. 

Dont know if that was a pass or not, but if it was, wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

28-21 after 1

Lucky to be down just 7 with how well they shot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are being outrebounded 14 to 3. Now we are being soft.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This team sucks. So inconsistent. Just play last you did two nights ago morons.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Juwan Howard in and draws the charge.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

JUWAN


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

JUWANS corpse.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade going at Barbosa.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade baby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333 again


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller 3333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller! 333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade on fire


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade2LeBron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is so sick


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There goes that man :dwade:


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

OMG Traveling !!! LOL


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Its been the case his while career. You get in Wade's face or talk to him like George was and get him mad, he almost always seems to go off right after.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad foul by Wade. Cant lose track of your man, Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad foul, was suspect on the call at first.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, tough shot by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: HOT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh my.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333 again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That is SO soft.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the hell was that bullshit by Hibbert? Running left hook?

Lebron needs to attack. That J just isnt there right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bunch of crap by Hibbert


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah that was super tough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only 4 players have scored for the Heat.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A 3 last game, a running kareem hook this one....sure, why not.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We've gone to crap


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is ON tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JOEL WTF


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF just happened?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Still cant figure out how Joel missed that basket.

Hopefully Lebron isnt hurt too bad. Looked like he hurt it on the take off.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

4pt swing there - they should've been 2 easy baskets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick move by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26 on 11-15 shooting for Wade. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

West is killing it tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

53-51 at the half

Wade got us back into this one and kept us close. Now its Lebron who needs the big 2nd half.

Granger, West, Hibbert and Hill are a combined 19-26 from the field.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Lebron hit that 1st J of the half.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron heating up would be swell


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


Gonna need more from him this half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, how many times have the Pacers hit a shot or gotten fouled just before the buzzer tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice tip in by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

every time Mike pump fakes and drives, he loses the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333

4th 3 of the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333 at the buzzer!

79-69 after 3

Great end to the quarter.

We got away with resting Wade, who was carrying us, for the final 3 minutes of that quarter, while also keeping him from getting that 4th foul.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was beautiful


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

COME ON CLOSE THESE ****ERS OUT!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Granger...jesus...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JJ!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad foul Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick runner by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron, wow!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crap...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacers making a run. You knew the home team would. Gotta answer it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade wtf was that pass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^that was on Shane. Wade got trapped and Battier never looked back to see it.

Come on Shane. 1st you miss another open 3, then dont pay attention to Wade being trapped?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

REBOUND


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need manbearpig...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel with the and1 dunk

thought for sure he would be blocked :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel: SWAG! and 1


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great pass by Battier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big basket by Battier


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shaaaane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade and Bron are eurostep masters.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 3 by George there. Damn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Focus guys, finish the job.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick floater by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DEFENSE WINS CHIPS!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade always knows how to make me feel real stupid after I rip him


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing West. Dammit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

[email protected]!!!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

ugh never ends easy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit.

Just when you think you have it won. REbounds kill us. again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad D on that 3 by Hill. Lebron for some reason switched off and left him wide open.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just close it out....****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big layup by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: hi


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

and 1 plz?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was a very manbearpig move


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously, wheres my ****ing and 1 there?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Considering the 3 games we've won this series I was at work for (at least the 2nd halves), I decided to try Adam's technique and not post during the game, as I'm off tonight.

Can't hold back anymore, though. LeBron's had some MANBEARPIG moves reduced in impact by no-calls for what should've been and-1s.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dagger by LBJ


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Goodbye Pacers. Y'all were cute.

Great game by Wade. Let's keep him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade::lebron:

MMMMM YEAH


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hooray, ECF


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade gets his 40. 

41 and 10 for Wade.

28-7-6 for Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade was just monstrous tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat in 6. Just like I called it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat back to the Eastern Conference Finals!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta admit, I was very worried we wouldn't get out of this series alive after Bosh went down. Forget about after the Wade meltdown.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Considering the 3 games we've won this series I was at work for (at least the 2nd halves), I decided to try Adam's technique and not post during the game, as I'm off tonight.
> 
> Can't hold back anymore, though. LeBron's had some MANBEARPIG moves reduced in impact by no-calls for what should've been and-1s.


Yeaaaaaah buddy.

Man, that is so hard sitting here wanting to post and not being able to but I maintained my self-imposed exile. I'm pretty superstitious. Good call on the avi too W2B.

Great to see this team play with heart and passion. I think they may have turned a corner with this series.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Heat in 6. Just like I called it


:cheers:

:airjordan:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I was really worried about the offense when Bosh went out. But the brilliance of Wade and Lebron overcame that.

Should have been closed out in 5. So many missed opportunities in that game 2. Though im sure the Pacers feel the same.



> I'm pretty superstitious. Good call on the avi too W2B.


:yesyesyes:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was our toughest series so far (aside from the Mavs) in the Big 3 era. The Heat had to evolve on the fly and they're playing with energy and passion. I hate how they would always try to hold big leads without scoring another basket but now they know they need to keep getting those tough baskets and not be complaisant.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Yeaaaaaah buddy.
> 
> Man, that is so hard sitting here wanting to post and not being able to but I maintained my self-imposed exile. I'm pretty superstitious. Good call on the avi too W2B.
> 
> Great to see this team play with heart and passion. I think they may have turned a corner with this series.


Yup. Based on what we've seen this season, I was ready to watch them get embarrassed this series after Bosh went down. I don't like when people put too much stock into "galvanizing" moments, but this could be what the team needed to really step it up and gain confidence in LeWade as a viable duo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This 3 day rest is huge. It was so important that they got this, after how hard Wade, Lebron and all the small forwards who were masquerading as power forwards had to play in this series.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> That was our toughest series so far (aside from the Mavs) in the Big 3 era. The Heat had to evolve on the fly and they're playing with energy and passion. I hate how they would always try to hold big leads without scoring another basket but now they know they need to keep getting those tough baskets and not be complaisant.


His detractors will ignore this, but LeBron quietly had a few big late plays that sealed the deal. Only clutch if he misses/turns it over, though (according to nat'l media).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

SunSports postgame show on heat.com


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Skip Bayless must be the happiest man in the world right now. He predicted a 2-pt Heat win, but with Dwyane "closing it out" and LeBron "helping a little bit." Fairly close.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Posted this elsewhere but I think Vogel got badly outcoached by Spo:



> I think Vogel kind of lost this series. No clue why he left Hibbert on the bench forever in game 5, playing George over Collison in game 1, playing Barbosa way too much throughout the series and tonight, and lots of little things like that. Tonight he should have taken more timeouts to slow down Miami's momentum (it really does hurt the Heat a lot when coaches do that).


So we don't have the worst coach in the playoffs. Comforting, yes?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Still stunned we beat the team at home that was supposed to dominate us inside with a healthy front court without two of our top big men.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

When you come to the game dressed like this....










You have to have a big game :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> When you come to the game dressed like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is fun. Can't remember another time where we've gotten to sit back and watch our upcoming opponent play a game 7 to advance. Too bad I'll be working...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy shit Wade, wtf is that? :laugh:

Ah well, 41 and 10 says "whatever, i do what i want".


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Let's celebrate and let our boys gets some rest....

GO HEAT!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Pacers really mismanaged their advantages the more I think about it. Our hallmark is our talent and the advantage from Wade and James, but the Pacers had at least an equal advantage in the post. We didn't have a PF or a C tonight. We played Battier at PF and Joel is not a rebounder or a true center. I hate on the Heat coaching staff a lot but I honestly think they would have done better with the Pacers' situation than the Pacers' coaches did. So score one for the suits.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


>


DRY OATMEAL 


Juwan Howard was +9 tonight. He did more tonight, without even registering a single stat, then he has in the 2 seasons combined that he's been with us.

Mike Miller also finally stepped up. He had 10 points in the 1st 5 games this series and exploded for 4 3's and 12 points tonight. 

4 straight games we got that much needed 3rd scorer. Mario in the game 3 loss, UD, Battier and tonight we got Miller and Mario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane's new stylist:










Mike was solid, even with one of his trademark wide-open, momentum-killing 3 misses.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Juwan Howard is gritty!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade does have impeccable fashion sense.

Looks like he's gonna hit the roller disco after the game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> :spo: _Finish...Urgency...Respect...Concise...Relentless...Professional..._


OMG! How did I miss this first time around!?!? Sorry for the double post, but that is too gritty of a quote not to Randy all over the place!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Lebron together at the podium. Shades of last season.

Wade brings up the pants :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Loving the double Randy pic. Perfect :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Smithian said:


> OMG! How did I miss this first time around!?!? Sorry for the double post, but that is too gritty of a quote not to Randy all over the place!!!


A Sixers fan tried to drop Randy in the Sixers playoff game thread. I had to set him straight and let him know that's Smithian's intellectual property.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That picture is too hilarious. Seriously.

"There was a ghost...it's...ectoplasm.." :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crazy numbers by Wade and Lebron


> Tom Haberstroh ‏@tomhaberstroh
> Over last three games: LeBron+Wade 197, Pacers' entire starting lineup 184.





> MikeInglisHEAT ‏@MikeInglisHEAT
> @DwyaneWade @KingJames combined for 197pts 56RBS 35Assist the last 3 wins. #STUNNINGNUMBERS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They've been incredible. Too win this series in 6 minus Bosh?

Pretty amazing really.

CB needs to get healthy and back ASAP though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo props from Lebron


> Miami HEAT ‏@MiamiHEAT
> [email protected]: Coach Spo from Game 3 on made some unbelievable adjustments. He coached a spectacular series.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That really was an epic series. I was ready to watch them fold like a tent after game 3 but they came back and played 3 unbelievable and very satisfying games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is cool


> @MiamiHEAT: Here's @DwyaneWade presenting the #WhiteHot Game 6 game ball to @ThisIsUD on the team plane!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Be happy guys, I am, but it's still championship or bust for us.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I was not able to watch most of the game so i cant comment on how we managed to beat the pacers. A pleaseant surprised when i checked the scores after the game. With the way miami started this series i had my doubts. This is such an inconsistent team. Who knows which heat team will show up next round. But right now it seems theyre in good form. Time will tell.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm hoping that since we've conquered the adversity from games 2 and 3, and the Wade meltdown has turned into epic Wade, we can be stronger after a really difficult series. The team bounced back fantastically well and LeWade played incredible ball, so I have confidence going into the next series, and hopefully the series after that.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

That was the best Duo for three games of all-time.


----------

